# Best way to store a trimmer



## MarkEagleUSA

I got involved in a discussion about the best way to store a trimmer yesterday. This guy was saying powerhead down or horizontal to prevent "flooding the engine". I've always hung them vertically with the powerhead up and have never had a problem other the leaky fuel caps. 

So... what do y'all think?


----------



## catbuster

Dump the fuel from the machine. Store it anyway you want. That's how Stihl recommends you store any piece of *** for a long period of time.

If it's over a period of just a few days? It really doesn't matter. I usually go horizontal on the shop floor


----------



## Cope1024

Years ago I bought a bracket from Home Depot that stores trimmers PH up. Since the carb is higher than the tank I have never had a problem.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

Cope1024 said:


> Years ago I bought a bracket from Home Depot that stores trimmers PH up. Since the carb is higher than the tank I have never had a problem.


That's what I've always done as well. Only trouble I ever had was a leaky fuel cap. Occasionally, fuel will drip from the cap breather, especially in warmer weather.

I never liked laying a trimmer on the floor... too easy to damage in my opinion.


----------



## ANewSawyer

I have several pieces of *** on my shop floor. I have been thinking that I need to make some kind of stand to hold them. Maybe a rack on the bottom to hold the trimmer horizontaly?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

We store them power head down at the shop. Just have a small log hanging off the ceiling and hang them off the guard.

Have a good dozen plus on the rack right now.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I dump the fuel after each use, start it back up, and let it idle until it dies. Then, it gets set on a work bench in the horizontal position.


----------



## hollow1107

I dont dump the fuel until winter but I have only been using the ethanol free premix fuel in all my equipment.
If I do mix my own I always use stabil in it


----------



## hanniedog

I thought most trimmers like being stored in an air conditioned room with plenty of barley pops.


----------



## nitrodude

One rainy Sunday I got tired of the 2 stroke clutter, decided to make something to hold em up. 
Went to my local Home Depot, they had special weedeater hooks for $15 or so (I needed 10+ racks) $150 to hand up some weedeaters was out of the question, so I kept digging. 
Found some screw in the wall hooks for $7 a piece, better but I can do cheaper. 
Finally I walked down the screw/nail isle, I found these huge galvanized nails used for gutters I believe. $0.50 ea. 
grabbed 20 of em. 
Grabbed a 10' peice of 2x6 $3
Grabbed 5 heavy duty 3.5" screws. $2
Total->$16 after tax 
Plus I had a gift card-sweet. 

Hung the 2x6 up with the 5 screws and my impact gun. Right into the studs of the shed. 
Measured a couple times and figure that I could hang 10 weedeaters on this 10' board evenly spaced. 
Predrilled holes and pounded in the nails. 30 mins later I had this. 
Not the prettiest but It does its job.


----------

